# I made some alterations to a popular EMS meme.



## NYMedic828 (Sep 9, 2012)

Whatcha think?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow that meme is horrible.... Who only goes 60 when you have lights and sirens? :rofl:


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, it says, 'Get over yourself' 

I don't drive any faster with L/S on than I normally do.
They only afford me the time saved by not waiting for a red light(but stopping and looking both ways, of course).


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 9, 2012)

The only time I actually do the same stuff as doctors is when I'm sitting in a patient's house, working through an H&P trying to figure out what's going on.  When we get to the ambulance and *if* we drive lights and sirens, I'm typically doing the same stuff as nurses.  

I very rarely see doctors touch actual syringes or needles, or actually put patients on the monitor or sit beside them closely monitoring their condition.  

Yeah, not so much on the physician thing.


----------



## wannabeHFD (Sep 15, 2012)

I think y'all are taking that too seriously. Though I would change the MPH. I don't even go that slow in my own car.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> The only time I actually do the same stuff as doctors is when I'm sitting in a patient's house, working through an H&P trying to figure out what's going on.  When we get to the ambulance and *if* we drive lights and sirens, I'm typically doing the same stuff as nurses.
> 
> I very rarely see doctors touch actual syringes or needles, or actually put patients on the monitor or sit beside them closely monitoring their condition.
> 
> Yeah, not so much on the physician thing.




You mean you don't see physicians doing the nurse's job? Division of labor and all that jazz (we also don't have limits on the number of patients we can see...).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 16, 2012)

wannabeHFD said:


> I think y'all are taking that too seriously. Though I would change the MPH. I don't even go that slow in my own car.



You can't be serious? Do you know how many people I work with that fully believe they are as good as any doctor, their protocols just restrict their abilities...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 16, 2012)

I only know one person that can claim that, he has his MD from the carribians and is working in his  USMLE, and even though he has his MD he doesn't use any of his MD skills as an EMT, he respects his scope as an emt.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I only know one person that can claim that, he has his MD from the carribians and is working in his  USMLE, and even though he has his MD he doesn't use any of his MD skills as an EMT, he respects his scope as an emt.




So he doesn't use any of his knowledge or assessment skills that he learned in medical school while working as an EMT? Personally, I would find it hard not to do, say, a cranial nerve exam if I needed to do a neuro assessment if I was working as an EMT at this time.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've only seen him do further assessments such as thyroid, heart sounds, maybe nerve examination sometimes but above that he doesn't try to intervene with anything else, my best guess is that he wants to play it safe. Emts are not allowed to diagnose I've heard of people getting fired for attempting to dx.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Emts are not allowed to diagnose I've heard of people getting fired for attempting to dx.




If EMTs don't diagnose, why waste time doing an exam anyways? Just slap a NRB on every patient and run lights and sirens to the hospital.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I've only seen him do further assessments such as thyroid, heart sounds, maybe nerve examination sometimes but above that he doesn't try to intervene with anything else, my best guess is that he wants to play it safe. Emts are not allowed to diagnose I've heard of people getting fired for attempting to dx.



That kind of retarded to even say out loud "Emt's are not allowed to diagnose".  

How does any provider perform an intervention without first forming a field diagnosis?  And to say we just signs and symptoms is almost as retarded.  Maybe joeblow cookbook protocol monkey thinks that way.  But it dishonors the rest of us that take the time to learn more then what was touched on in the initial training.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

Corky said:


> Maybe joeblow cookbook protocol monkey thinks that way.  But it dishonors the rest of us that take the time to learn more then what was touched on in the initial training.



Welcome to So. Cal. EMS. Land of the "Don't read the 12 lead, just read the machine interp."


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 16, 2012)

That's what LA county wants. We are the official ears and eyes of the hospital but not the brain. All we do is inform the hospital how we found the patient, mental status, and opqrst sample hx. We could hint on our belief of what we think it is but not document it. That's at least what we've been told. According to the RN giving us EMS class we are trained to keep the pt breathing and living till they get to an ER.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> According to the RN giving us EMS class we are trained to keep the pt breathing and living till they get to an ER.




I'm just going to openly wonder how the RN would react if he was told that his job was to wipe butts and follow the doctor's orders without thought. I bet that they'd be a lot of wailing, gnashing of teeth, and hand wringing.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 17, 2012)

Got a chuckle out of me, thats for sure


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 17, 2012)

It will be beautiful to see that... Can't wait till I get my DO


----------

